# Navarre pier kings



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a 10' kwik stick competitor spinning rod...I have an integra silver 5500 spinning reel...filled with 20 lb trilene big game green. I have a small swivelto attach about 2' steel leader to a #4 treble hook. ( that actually looks too small IMO) 
I have only targeted kings twice and came up empty. My question is do you guys just let it float IR do you reel it in slow? Do you leave your bail open with a finger on it till he takes a second bite? I want to try again in the morning on the very end but I don't want to be the rookie in the way. Any suggestions would be very helpful thanks guys and girls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

catch a hardtail or bluerunner, hook it up live and toss it out. let it swim away from the pier. you can also tie a small balloon 6ft up the line and let it pull that around. that way you can track your bait. get there early so no one gets pissed that you just bombard their spot with a swimmer. 

better yet, get a yak or rent one and go troll in front of the pier. never fails.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey there Damifino, 

Your set up seems ok and 20lb test is pretty standard this time of year. Also #4 treble is exactly what size I use, this is mainly because it works well for those bigger Spanish maks as well as I have no problem setting it in a decent size king. Bait wise I would recommend cigar minnows (frozen is fine) and only throw it out as far as you can see it. I don't let mine go beneath 2 ft. When it gets about that depth I give it a few light jerks and bring it back closer to the surface. It's hard fishing live bait off the end, especially hardtails because its hard to really control them. 


Ill be out there at 0500 on Navarre pier. I'm no Pro but have pier fished for 4yrs now and would be more then happy to share what I know and what's has been successful for me. Feel free to text me if you want to meet up..

EJ 423-895-2496


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. EJ I will definitely take you up on that. Pier fishing can be very aggravating sometimes for me getting tangled up in other people's lines. It happened yesterday some Guy wasn't watching his gear and caught up 5 people's lines including mine. What a tangled mess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I just left since it looks like its going to get pretty nasty weather wise. Did catch a nice 20lb king though. Should be a great day of fishing if you go. Same thing tomorrow though 0500 ill be there


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I got up at 3 am today and looked at the radar hoping it would be nice. I live in Crestview so that's a haul. Congrats on that 20#'er maybe the weather will cooperate tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I went out from noon to 4 and got skunked. Couple kings lost and two landed while I was out there.


----------

